# Das waren die beliebtestens Cyber-Monday-Produkte bei Amazon [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Das waren die beliebtestens Cyber-Monday-Produkte bei Amazon [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Das waren die beliebtestens Cyber-Monday-Produkte bei Amazon [Anzeige]


----------



## Rolk (3. Dezember 2011)

Die Termine für Scyrim und den Leatherman hab ich leider verpasst, aber immerhin sitze ich jetzt auf einem nagelneuen Topstar Bürostuhl. Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## ersguterjunge (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir die Roccat Kone + für 49€ geholt. Amazon hat endlich aus den Fehlern vom letzten Jahr gelernt.


----------



## Lyran (3. Dezember 2011)

Für mich war leider nichts interessantes dabei, hatte auf eine PS3 gehofft.


----------



## gug (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab Skyrim bekommen! ohne klickbot o.ä.


----------



## XmuhX (3. Dezember 2011)

Naja, dieses Jahr war leider nichts brauchbares für mich dabei außer ne ActionCam, die aber woanders billiger angeboten wurde. 

Die Flatrate von LOVEFILM auf Platz 3.?!...die meisten dachten doch sicher das sie ne Pornoflatrate ergattern.


----------



## PixelSign (3. Dezember 2011)

fand die angebote dieses jahr relativ bescheiden. die preissenkungen waren auch... naja. so hat sich wohl wenigstens der ansturm in grenzen gehalten


----------



## plaGGy (3. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim war mit das beste angebot.

Ich hab mir ne G700 und uncharted gekauft 


Die Kone war mal im Blickpunkt, aber ich wollte nir warten wie wbillig sie eventuell wird, und naja, die 6€ kann ich verschmerzen.


----------



## -Cryptic- (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss schon sagen es gab tolle Angebote dieses Jahr. 
Habe insgesamt 13 Teile gekauft und auch alles bekommen was ich haben wollte. 1a.


----------



## Pas89 (4. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch zufrieden mit den Angeboten und hab alle drei Teile die ich haben wollte bekommen. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte weniger Glück, da er ein Angebot verpasst hat. Man kann es aber nicht jedem Recht machen mit den Zeiten, von daher fand ich es ziemlich gelungen dieses Jahr.


----------



## NCphalon (4. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir Skyrim und die große Packung Studentenfutter geholt  (Muss sagen, das Studentenfutter is echt das hochwertigste, das ich jemals gegessen hab, normalerweise hat ma immer so en par gammlige Nüsse dabei aber die sin alle 1a)


----------



## .Moe (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich war mit dem Cyber-Monday sehr zufrieden, allerdings war ich zu Beginn etwas skeptisch weil man doch viel negatives aus dem Vorjahr gehört hatte.. 

Ich hab 2 mal zugeschlagen ..einmal für einen Kollegen (Batman AC für die PS3 - 25€) & natürlich einmal für mich (GoPro HD Helmet Hero - 167€).  Habe mich natürlich sehr gefreut direkt was abgeräumt zu haben weil ich nach dem Jahr davor dachte es sei so gut wie unmöglich etwas zu bekommen^^ ..& die Preissenkungen, vor allem bei Batman, fand ich enorm groß!


----------



## XmuhX (10. Dezember 2011)

.Moe schrieb:


> ...natürlich einmal für mich (GoPro HD Helmet Hero - 167€).


Glückwunsch.  Die ist echt Klasse, aber ich habe mit dem Kauf gezögert weil mir das Ding auf dem Helm nicht ganz geheuer ist wenn man die Trails runterjagd, und nachher am Ast/Baum oder irgendwo hängen bleibt.  Werde mir mal die ContourHD zulegen die woanders billiger war, die auch seitlich angebracht werden kann, aber nicht so die Qualität wie die HdPro besitzt.


----------



## euihyun2210 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe bei der Logitech Illuminated und der G700 zugeschlagen.
Den Triple.Fi 10 hat mein Geldbeutel nicht mehr zugelassen


----------

